
Anatomy of a Ceph Meltdown - luu
http://leahneukirchen.org/blog/archive/2018/01/anatomy-of-a-ceph-meltdown.html
======
frazbin
I love Gentoo, but I wouldn't want to support it in a high availability
production scenario. Waiting for `emerge world` while the world burns; yikes!

~~~
ahmedtd
I stopped running Gentoo for my personal machines when a Linode VM update
caused all of my programs (compiled with -march=native, of course), including
Make, to start failing with an "illegal instruction" error.

And a Gentoo box without Make is just hosed.

